
From iOS to SQL: The world’s most incorrectly pronounced tech terms - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/eye-oss-vs-eye-oh-ess-judging-the-fiercest-tech-pronunciation-debates/
======
maxbaines
Would have liked to see some research into the correct pronunciation.

------
samizdis
Disappointingly thin article for Ars. Echoing the sentiment of the siblimg
comment here, I'd have expected prominent mention of vi, too.

------
BerislavLopac
Wait, no "gif"???

